# 2011 Hoyts??



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys. I was just wondering what kind of bows you guys think Hoyt will come out with in 2011?

Thanks Archerykid


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

so far word on the street is cool and awesome as always. In all seriousness all I've heard is maybe a shorter ATA cheaper matrix


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That would be sweet I love the Matrix but wayyyy to much. I'm not going to buy a 2010, because by the time the 2011 comes around I'll have around $1200 to spend:tongue:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I passed on one for $600 this fall. Just couldn't come up with the money.... I'll probably see about what I can get a used one for next year, if I stay with hoyt...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Why wouldn't you stay with Hoyt?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> Why wouldn't you stay with Hoyt?


Sorry for getting off topic, but its a long story:

And to make a long story short...

It comes down to I have nothing against mathews and I really like some of their bows. Hoyt dropped the ball on my warranty work so I'm kinda thinking about switching over


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh that sucks that Hoyt did that to you. I know how it feels, youv'e been loyal to the company, and then they just screw you over.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going to start looking at all the different bow brands. Instead of going with just Hoyt and Mathews.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

I cant wait to drool over all the 2011 hoyts and wish i had the cash to get one.......lol

Sorry that hoyt did that to you. I hope i never need my warranty.....knock on wood.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah really I don't ever want to have to use my warranty.


----------



## MacChamp07 (Mar 8, 2008)

If you guys are considering looking at different bow brands, I would check out Elite Archery. They are AMAZING bows, only about $750 BRAND NEW, and have the best warranty in the business that carries from owner to owner


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

MacChamp07 said:


> If you guys are considering looking at different bow brands, I would check out Elite Archery. They are AMAZING bows, only about $750 BRAND NEW, and have the best warranty in the business that carries from owner to owner


yeah, i heard guys say there the best bows they ever shot!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't really know, all of the big names in the archery industry have impressed and surprised me these past few years every year!


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i see a 40 or so ata with carbon fiber fiser


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

they will probley come out with a cheaper carbon bow this year. but im going to have to stick with my maxxis 35 i love this bow.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Take a look at athens archery, wicked bows. Any color you want!!


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

well i got my matrix and its a nail driver ,i never had problem with hoyt warrentee.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep more Carbon riser bows in 2011, and the prices will come down.


----------

